# ERROR - Object reference not set to an instance of an object - What is this???



## elvele0 (Feb 1, 2016)

I receive this error message in Excel at lease 4-5 times a day while opening a spreadsheet. I am not doing anything special, no macros, no large workbooks, and nothing that contains advanced formulas. I just click on a regular xls or xlsx doc and I get this error message and a blank page. When I close it and reopen the file, it works fine. I haven't been able to find anything online that would help make this go away, even our IT dept is stumped. Anyone have this problem, or know how to fix it? I am running 64 bit version of excel in Windows 7. There is a screen shot in the link below:







[/IMG]


----------



## starl (Feb 1, 2016)

well, you appear to have several addins installed. One of those is generating the error probably.
When you get the error, do you have a workbook open? even the blank default one?
Since it's coming from an addin, unless you can turn off its error handling and unprotect the code, not much we can do.
I'm guessing that the addin doesn't like it when you don't have a workbook open. What I mean is:
1. Open Excel
2. You get a blank workbook
3. Close the blank workbook - Excel is still open
4. Do you get the error message then?
5. or you then open a workbook (after step 3) and get the error?


----------

